# First archery deer for my nephew



## David Van Asperen (Nov 9, 2015)

Ryan shown in the picture with his first archery deer bagged and tagged this weekend. Unofficially 30 inches wide and scored 196. I am impressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2015)

That is a pig of a mule deer Lordy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2015)

holy sheep ship nice first one dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2015)

The look on his face is priceless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> The look on his face is priceless


Like, "Deer in the headlights" !!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 10, 2015)

Monster muley! 

Awesome job on that one, especially with a bow! Alot more gratifying then a 400 yard shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 11, 2015)

He'll never get another one to top that. Might as well quit hunting now. My first buck was a monster and I've never had a shot at another one like that in 15 yrs. of hunting. I won't say it about this guy, but my big buck was dumb luck, not skill. I guess I'd rather be lucky than good. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

"Ryan shown in the picture with his first archery deer bagged and tagged this weekend. Unofficially 30 inches wide and scored 196. I am impressed"

You should be impressed. That's a fine animal. Good eats and congrats to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 19, 2015)

@HomeBody I have often said that luck is the only thing that skill can't beat . Ryan has taken a couple of good ones with the rifle but I haven't gotten the whole story on this hunt yet. I am sure there was some luck involved there usually is--right place -right time .
Dave


----------



## brown down (Nov 20, 2015)

what a monster!!! talk about setting the bar high for the next one wow!!! thats a big bodied deer what did that dress out at? all of these hunting pics is giving me an itchy trigger finger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 20, 2015)

@brown down My brother and his son process their own deer at home and as far as I know they do nt weigh the deer. When I see them again I will ask and let you know if they have any of the stats.
Dave


----------

